# On a lighter note...



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

How you seen this? Bryn Terfel in ROH CG Faust.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Link not working


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Faust in drag?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

It's Méphistophélès (oh, all those accents!) during the Walpurgis's Night proceedings. For once, the ballet sequence (often omitted) makes sense. Almaviva: if you mean that it would be a video clip, it's not. It's only a screen capture.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Now that's a sight I never thought I'd see.....


----------

